# Simrad evo3 nss12 Suzuki Tile



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Well known issue. Suzuki and Simrad both know about it and don't seem to care. Most of the time I just turn my Simrad off when I get on the flat. It is frustrating


----------



## MikeDinWP (Jan 2, 2020)

The fallout of this has made me not bother with any other products that might be integrated with SIMRAD. I don't trust it will work to my satisfaction.


----------

